# Non-SVS Plate AMP replacements for PB12-Ultra/2?



## SVSandKlipschFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Have a pair of PB12-Ultra/2's (used, org owner bought in 2007 he said) that have some TX hum that I didn't notice originally... not a biggie (so far at least) - and not ground loop related, not thru the woofers, no other sub/amp/speaker has this in the same room/same ckts, etc has it, no FL lamps, dimmers, etc, - SVS says some TX Hum with these amps is "normal" (to be heard from a foot away or so in a quiet room Ed says)
- although some other owners of this same sub/amp says theirs is immune...

anyway, SVS no longer sells the exact same amp (their repl "Plus/2" amp has no PEQ) - not a big deal but in case things get worse (or fail) down the road and I can't fix the amp myself, I'm wondering if anyone has tried a replacement plate amp that would fit (even if minor tweaks/mods reqd).
Since both the PB12/U2 OEM bash amps both have TX Hum, if possible I wonder about other options.
(Going ext is another option but I'd like to avoid that if possible)

If the TX hum get worse, I'll pull the amp and look at isolating the TX, re-varnish (not likely to help), checking for a failing filter cap, etc. but my first attempt to pull the amp failed. (wouldn't budge - usual story, wiring tight (pulled a driver to peek inside)... but decided for now it's not really an issue. 
Just wondering if anyone has upgraded their amp (or has any repair stories)

I did some searching but didn't find any mod-less fits yet. 
(wish the SVS amp had the Torr. TX that some other vendors used, including a Parts Express Bash amp but it's not a direct fit/swap...)

TIA
(dead tired so excuse any typos/rambling... and I really like these SVS subs otherwise)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you still getting the hum?


----------

